# Still looking for pigeon hen...



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

I have been looking for almost a month now and I keep coming up short. I get leads, and then they dont pan out. My poor little boy is so frustrated, and I really think he needs a mate. I've been checking on local shelters, who say they would never even take one in, let alone adopt it out. I've tried contacting local breeders, but the either dont have anything or don't reply. I've been looking everywhere for a mate for my pigeon, I dont want him to be lonely and I can't give him twenty four seven attention. He gets free range of the house most of the day, and if not the house than of one of the rooms (so as to seperate him from the dog). He is only caged for sleep time at night. I would take care of the hen the same way. Please lead me in any direction you think may solve my problem. Any leads are helpful. I live in a suburb of Chicago.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

You could check with these local shelters and see if any are willing to ship:

http://search.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi

fp


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

Thanks FP. I just sent out a few e-mails, and hopefully I will get some responses shortly.  I think a mate would be a nice christmas present for Winnie.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Chicago Ban On*

JACOBSSHYGRL, Did you know that the CHICAGO CITY COUNCEL has passed a ordance banning the keeping of pigeons in the city.That may be why yoU are not getting answers to some of your e-mails. .GEORGE


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> JACOBSSHYGRL, Did you know that the CHICAGO CITY COUNCEL has passed a ordance banning the keeping of pigeons in the city.That may be why yoU are not getting answers to some of your e-mails. .GEORGE



You know George, I thought this member lived in CA at one time. When I went
to check on her whereabouts for Petfinders, I realized that there might be a conflict there w/local ordinances. I'm sure that not everyone complies, but it is a real risk in Chicago.
fp


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

i thought it was just the city? I go to school in the city but my actual home is the suburbs. perhaps it is just the county? i live in a different county than the city.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I would sell you one of my females but too bad your not close enough.

Good luck!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

jacobsshygrl said:


> i thought it was just the city? I go to school in the city but my actual home is the suburbs. perhaps it is just the county? i live in a different county than the city.


I'm not sure of the areas included, perhaps you could google this info or check
with some Pigeon Clubs in the general area. I'm sure they will be up on the info.

fp


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

someone from a 911pigeon yahoo group passed along three phone numbers of people in my area that raise and rescue birds. Two of them had none at the moment, but one said he would definately be able to give me a hen. Thanks for your help guys, it looks like i'm covered.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Nov 7, 2005)

*If that doesn't pan out...*

We have some hens if you still need one, and live about 5 hours south of you!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

JACOBSSHYGRL,If you are out side the city you don't need to worry about the ordernance. I hope that you get that bird soon from your last post things are looking good.  GEORGE


----------

